# NYC 6.0 Herf



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I can’t hold the next Herf on my Patio, The Board got wind and my upstairs neighbors complained about 2nd hand smoke near the windows. 

I'm not going to fight the MAN so let plan for something in NYC..

Let’s try to hold this sooner rather than later since JPH is in town and I’m sure he would like to hang with the NYC crew. 

Fridays always work best for me since I can head over to Merchants after work :tu

Doug/Dux


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Let's said a date... I'd love to have a smoke and a drink soon!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

As long as it is not August 9th to the 18th. Will be smoking some stogies in Bermuda. :tu


Alarmguy1


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Sept 4, 11 ?

August I'm booked with the shack and some friends comming....


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I would fight the shit out of that....


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm down if I'm around. First weekend in August, I'll be in VA for some family stuff, but other than that, I'm available.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> I'm down if I'm around. First weekend in August, I'll be in VA for some family stuff, but other than that, I'm available.


Well Aug 22nd and 29th are free or we can always do this friday July 25th and then have a 2nd one in Aug


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> Well Aug 22nd and 29th are free or we can always do this friday July 25th and then have a 2nd one in Aug


August 22 is good for me :tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

This Friday is a bit short on the notice, so probably not going to happen. Aug 22nd works for me though.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

So lets set this for Aug 22 


1.Dux
2.Alarmguy1 
3.Malik23

Please add your name and update the list


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I can't make Fridays



Dux said:


> So lets set this for Aug 22
> 
> 1.Dux
> 2.Alarmguy1
> ...


----------



## zippy123 (Aug 28, 2005)

:tuLet me know the day/time and if I can make it - I'm in


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

zippy123 said:


> :tuLet me know the day/time and if I can make it - I'm in


Aug 22 Doors Open @ 5:30 Merchants Cigar Bar :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Aug 22 Doors Open @ 5:30 Merchants Cigar Bar :tu


I always thought it was 6:30:chk.

I hope I can make it!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Only 3 so far? Come on we can do better than that :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm watching this thread, but as always I won't know until that day or the day before....but I'm going to try!! :tu


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry guys....I just started a business and barely have a minute to come on here and contribute as much as I want to lately....Luckily, Its seasonal so anything after September, and Im there.


----------



## AirplaneSpin (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd love to meet up with any of you guys when I'm in town.

My girlfriend lives in the Bronx and works in Midtown - I'd love to have a smoke with any of you at De La Concha, or whereever else, beforehand.

I'm not down that often, but it could be fun.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

*Bump* :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Turn out seems a bit low, shall we pick a better date?


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Dux said:


> Turn out seems a bit low, shall we pick a better date?


Hey, fellas! 6.0 sounds great! But sadly, you're going to have to carry on without me. I'm temporarily off cigars. I had surgery on my nose last Friday and it's probably going to keep me out of commission for, I donno, a couple months probably.

Skip this paragraph if you don't need the gruesome details: Those who have met me might assume I went in for a facelift.  If only I could afford it! :r The issue was, I had a deviated septum. It restricted breathing through my left nostril by about 80%. I'd been trying to treat the problem for years with allergy medication, but for obvious reasons, to no avail. When I finally looked into the surgery, and discovered that my insurance would cover it, I decided to go under the knife. Now, five days out, I'm in a world of pain, but once I'm healed, _hopefully_ it'll have been worth it. Right now, what's keeping me going is CS, and trying to imagine how good that first retrohale will be with a fully functioning nose! :tu

Suffice to say, I'll have to sit 6.0 out. I might even have to miss 7.0. But, I'll be there in spirit! If you guys could do me one favor, it would be great if you could take a couple photos of 6.0 and post 'em here so that I might herf vicariously though you! 

Dux - Sorry to hear about your upstairs neighbors. A patio herf would've been pretty sweet.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Dux said:


> Turn out seems a bit low, shall we pick a better date?


Nah, nothing wrong with a smaller group. We have 3, probably 4 if Tanner gets off his ass. As long as we don't have to actually visit the Grotto of the Purple Grape, I'll be there.

Get plenty of rest and we'll see you at the next one Coldcuts.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I might have some Green Co workers with me :chk


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll also see if I can drag a friend and/or coworker along as well.


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

There is chance I can make it. Not sure how long I can stay though...
WeekendSmoker


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't make it.....have to work til 10. Have fun!! :tu


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just back from Bermuda. Is it still on for this Friday?
If it is I can make it.

Alarmguy1


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Just back from Bermuda. Is it still on for this Friday?
> If it is I can make it.
> 
> Alarmguy1


I'll be there.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I will be there, should arrive around 6 ish


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Dux said:


> I will be there, should arrive around 6 ish


It's going to be closer to 7pm for me, they have me on the late shift friday


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Dux said:


> It's going to be closer to 7pm for me, they have me on the late shift friday


I should be getting there about 5:30 or 6.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

We'll see if I can make an appearance. I'm pretty burn out on travel alone, and the Shack Herf not only ruined my palette for NC cigars, but for cigars in general for at LEAST a few days (okay, who am I kidding... a few hours).


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> We'll see if I can make an appearance. I'm pretty burn out on travel alone, and the Shack Herf not only ruined my palette for NC cigars, but for cigars in general for at LEAST a few days (okay, who am I kidding... a few hours).


Stop whining and just don't smoke anything for the next few days so you'll be fresh on Friday. I can also recommend the application of large quantities of alcohol to rejuvinate your palate. really, really large amounts...
:ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> We'll see if I can make an appearance. I'm pretty burn out on travel alone, and the Shack Herf not only ruined my palette for NC cigars, but for cigars in general for at LEAST a few days (okay, who am I kidding... a few hours).


Please its a short train ride to the city :tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Stop whining and just don't smoke anything for the next few days so you'll be fresh on Friday. I can also recommend the application of large quantities of alcohol to rejuvenate your palate. really, really large amounts...
> :ss


That would only be OK if Tanner was 21... 
Poor boy probably sniffed a couple bottle caps and got goofy at the shack, eh?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow You guys still didn't meet?
I didn't watch this thread for a while I was sure you guys had 3 herfs by now.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Nah, going on this Friday.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> I should be getting there about 5:30 or 6.


Grab us a nice spot :tu


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Will do.


----------

